# Smoked Pumpkin Seeds



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Haven't tried this yet but I am going to when we carve ours. Got this off a pellet smoker site so this recipe assumes you have a smoker (wood pellet smoker makes it easier)

_*Recipe tweak:* I add the olive oil to the seeds and not the salt. I use a sea salt/garlic grinder just before I throw the seeds on the grill. This gives the seeds the salt & garlic chunks stuck to them for texture._

_Pumpkin seeds
« on: November 15, 2010, 11:09:43 PM »	
This is an awesome snack made with the seeds in the pumpkin that ur wife just had you pitch in the garbage after holloween.


Seeds from approx. 4 pumpkins=4cups. 
Clean seeds and dry with paper towel. 
put seeds in a one gallon baggie and add 2 Tbls of olive oil and 2 Tbls of Happy salt or any seasoning salt that you like. 
Shake to mix and coat all seeds and let sit and soak overnight.
Lay seeds out on cookie sheet or pizza pan,(i use a pizza pan that is vented with holes to make a crisp crust ).
smoke at 350 for 35-45 min. or until desired crunch.

We love them, Sure you will too. * Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> Got this off a pellet smoker site so this recipe assumes you have a wood pellet smoker


I have a SQUIRREL pellet smoker ... not on purpose, mind you. Seems the little buggers crawled into the grill for some temporary shelter, and when I lit the grill, well ... their "gifts" could be smelled by the neighbors.

Getting a new grill this weekend ... gonna try the seeds.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Gifts meaning crap?

When you do smoke these, please post the results. It will be interesting to compare notes.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Crap, pellets, poop ...


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

lmao - I shouldn't laugh but the way you told that story was funny.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh, I thought this was a testimonial on smoking the seeds....as in a pipe....lol. "Yep...I smoked pumpkin seeds last night..."


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh Lord H, that recipe sounds like one I'm gonna have to try! Sounds yummy!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

sounds good ..if you don't have a smoker I would think using liquid smoke instead of oil may kinda do the same thing then roast in oven as usual.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Lilly, if you use liquid smoke, tell us how it comes out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind about Liquid Smoke - a little bit goes a long way.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's true Roxy..I will if I do any pumpkins this year LH.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I smoked a batch of seeds according the recipe. Damn good!

Rig: Traeger Jr.
Changes: Did not let soak overnight. Did not dry before seasoning.

I would have smoked them for about a half-hour to an hour before cooking them. 

Notes: it helps if you have a setup that distributes the heat in the belly of the smoker (eg firebricks, a decent heat shield, etc...) to eliminate hot spots and uneven cooking.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Pics of the smoked seeds!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, now I want some pumpkin seeds:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Come on over, I'll share (even with you Roxy) : )


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a swell guy you are


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

^ must have an Einsteinian IQ


----------

